# Nice Site CC



## Dick-Vanagogo (Nov 26, 2010)

Just spent a long weekend away at the CC site "Poolsbrook", really nice site would recommend to anyone, good cycling/walking routes around + if your into Fishing there are plenty of lakes around the area with a couple just outside the site  .
I would recommend that you take an extra coaxial TV cable with you (unless you have satellite) as TV reception is very bad & you have to plug into the sites system to get anything at all (hence the need for extra cable). :roll: 
Well apart from that an excellent site.

Dick


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

dick 

have you added it to the MHF sites database, or if it's there already done a review? Every little helps, as some company says 8)


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Dick-Vanagogo said:


> Just spent a long weekend away at the CC site "Poolsbrook", really nice site would recommend to anyone, good cycling/walking routes around + if your into Fishing there are plenty of lakes around the area with a couple just outside the site  .
> I would recommend that you take an extra coaxial TV cable with you (unless you have satellite) as TV reception is very bad & you have to plug into the sites system to get anything at all (hence the need for extra cable). :roll:
> Well apart from that an excellent site.
> 
> Dick


Hi Dick

Thanks for the post.

As suggested by Mike above .... when you have time please add your comments as a review to the entry in our campsite database. If you have any pictures please add those too :wink:

Click the link below :-

Poolsbrook <<<<


----------



## Dick-Vanagogo (Nov 26, 2010)

Ok have done review hope it's ok.

Why do the powers to be keep moving post around on this forum without any indication :roll: takes me ages to find them again....

Dick


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Thanks Dick, your review has been added to the campsite entry :-

Poolsbrook <<< click 

Mike

P.S. Re the move of your original post ... sorry you could not find your thread..it was not moved to confuse you , honest :wink: ... you posted it in Chit Chat which is really just for that ... Now it is in " UK Touring" which is a much better place for it....

A tip :wink: if you go to the front page of the site :

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/index.php

and look on the right, under your name you will see a link that you can click on which will take you to all of your threads ...no matter where they get moved to by those bloomin moderators ... :wink:


----------



## Dick-Vanagogo (Nov 26, 2010)

spykal said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks Dick, your review has been added to the campsite entry :-
> 
> ...


Hi Mike
Yes found that now, thanks  
Cheers
Dick


----------

